# Chopin and Liszt Festival in Paris this Week



## TrazomGangflow

I wish I could attend things like this. If anyone is attending this please tell me what it is like and what occurs.


----------



## Vaneyes

For those in Paris between now and March, some familiar names playing Chopin, Liszt...

http://www.fnactickets.com/place-sp...Musique-classique-ALEXANDRE-THARAUD-TC203.htm

http://www.fnactickets.com/place-sp...ique-classique-ANNEES-DE-PELERINAGE-OD21M.htm

http://www.fnactickets.com/place-sp...Musique-classique-PAUL-BADURA-SKODA-AA21J.htm

http://www.fnactickets.com/place-sp.../Musique-classique-LEIF-OVE-ANDSNES-TCLEI.htm

http://www.fnactickets.com/place-sp...usique-classique-LISZT-TRANSCENDANT-OD13M.htm


----------



## Klavierspieler

Chopin Festival in Seattle next week.


----------

